# Can Male Swordtails Co-exist?



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

I've heard they can be quite nippy to one each other. I was just wondering if 5+ male swordtails in a tank say (30 gallons or so) would be able to co-exist or not. Would some would be killed and/or miserable?

Thanks, Sj.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

If you have a ton of females, then they should be fine. Males can be very aggresive with each if there are little-to-no females.


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

Cody said:


> If you have a ton of females, then they should be fine. Males can be very aggresive with each if there are little-to-no females.


I'm just worried about over-breeding, not sure if I will be able to sell/give away enough swordtails. What would happen if it were to be all males in the 30g?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I would think that there might be fights, but then again if you have no females there might not be anything to fight over. I am not 100% sure, so don't take my word on this.


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

Cody said:


> I would think that there might be fights, but then again if you have no females there might not be anything to fight over. I am not 100% sure, so don't take my word on this.


True, I see how your thinking. If need be, I'll try it as I don't think there will be "fatal" fights, but we'll see if anyone else comments.


----------



## ScottishGirrl (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi sj45 
I have successfully kept a group of 12 swordtails together, all being male.
They got along fine, there was the odd disagreement when they were first together and whenever someone new was added, just to establish the pecking order i suppose.
I may have just gotten lucky with my swortails, it all depends on the fish i suppose!


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

ScottishGirrl said:


> Hi sj45
> I have successfully kept a group of 12 swordtails together, all being male.
> They got along fine, there was the odd disagreement when they were first together and whenever someone new was added, just to establish the pecking order i suppose.
> I may have just gotten lucky with my swortails, it all depends on the fish i suppose!


Thanks, that's good news.


----------



## ScottishGirrl (Mar 9, 2009)

Thats Ok


----------

